# Here's What Microsoft Will Reveal to Police About You



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Leaked Intelligence document details what MS will share with police about their users.

Snip > " The report describes what information is available from Microsoft Online services for police and intelligence services, including:

E-mail Services

Authentication Service: Windows Live ID

Instant Messaging: Windows Live Messenger

Social Networking Services: Windows Live Spaces & MSN Groups

Custom Domains: Windows Live Admin Center & Office Live Small Business

Online File Storage: Office Live Workspace & Windows Live SkyDrive

Gaming: Xbox Live "

More information here.

http://blogs.computerworld.com/1565...hat_microsoft_will_reveal_to_police_about_you


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice work Marlin Guy, as usual you always put Microsoft in the worst possible light.

The very same document also details what warrants and subpoenas are required and what legal entities need to do to present them to the appropriate Microsoft offices for service.

It also details what information is available without warrant or subpoena BUT only as long as all of the steps as outlined in the ECPA, Electronics Communications Privacy Act, US Law in other words.. have been complied with.

In short this "earth shaking" expose of Microsoft internal policies is nothing more than a document instructing Microsoft employees and government and law enforcement professionals how to handle requests for information made in compliance with US law.

As would any corporation duly served.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't use any of those services from M$. Most of them I don't use at all, from any service. What I use is scattered among several services under different usernames.

On-line file storage is probably the single worst thing people can use. Far too risky.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Nice work Marlin Guy, as usual you always put Microsoft in the worst possible light.
> 
> The very same document also details what warrants and subpoenas are required and what legal entities need to do to present them to the appropriate Microsoft offices for service.
> 
> ...


I seem to recall that the AOL folks had an even more extensive " list of cooperation content to law enforcement" disclosure that came to light a few years back.

Since these require a documented and detailed legal procedure to get this info, I guess I'm missing where this is a problem.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Of interesting note: 

While a number of sites have now exposed this document and that means it won't disappear, the site that posted it originally received a legal request to remove a copyrighted document immediately.

Cryptomet refused. Microsoft legal went after them under the Digital Copyright Millenium Act and Network Solutions warned its owner of the consequence. The owner refused and the site is now down.

How long it will remain so I guess will depend on Microsoft and Network Solution Lawyers.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As best I can recall, within the past week or so, a DOJ official was quoted as saying that _'a U.S. citizen does not have a reasonable expectation of privacy when it comes to electronic communications.'_

I wish I could recall the source, but if that _is_ the government's position under the current administration, then you can pretty much forget about legal safeguards regarding your privacy under the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nick said:


> As best I can recall, within the past week or so, a DOJ official was quoted as saying that _'a U.S. citizen does not have a reasonable expectation of privacy when it comes to electronic communications.'_
> 
> I wish I could recall the source, but if that _is_ the government's position under the current administration, then you can pretty much forget about legal safeguards regarding your privacy under the U.S. Constitution.


Those rights went away a long time ago. I can't see how this would come as a surpise to anyone.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Nice work Marlin Guy, as usual you always put Microsoft in the worst possible light.


Just trying to maintain a little balance here, Lawrence.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Of interesting note:
> 
> While a number of sites have now exposed this document and that means it won't disappear, the site that posted it originally received a legal request to remove a copyrighted document immediately.
> 
> ...


All that effort for an innocuous little policy document?  :lol:


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Only God, NSA and Microsoft know what back doors and surveillance agents are built into Windows.

--- CHAS


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

HIPAR said:


> Only God, NSA and Microsoft know what back doors and surveillance agents are built into Windows.
> 
> --- CHAS


And the Microsoft developers already forgot


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Anything you submit, place, upload, or in any way look at on the internet has the potential to be tracked and logged.

Right from the OPs article:


> None of this should be a surprise. All companies, not just Microsoft, comply with laws that require them to turn over information to police and intelligence agencies. So Microsoft is not to blame. But it's certainly eye-opening to see what they turn over, and how they do it.


Always something to keep in mind. MS is not bad at all, they follow the rules and only give out info when forced to through the proper legal channels. The scary places are the smaller less "moral" companies that will willingly give your info to whoever asks *cough* facebook *cough* or even try and sell it to others.

I personally could care less for the most part at this point, I have not done anything wrong and am careful to only give my more personal info out to places that have stricter privacy practices such as MS.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ You missed a couple of Googles and Yahoos between your coughs up there. I'll never understand why people use some of Google's other services. I use them as a search engine and nothing more. I'd never trust them with any personal or financial information.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree, Google is the one that appears so nice and trusting and then is pitching you piles of targeted ads when you are not looking.

I dunno, I like and use a few of Google services because they are well designed and laid out (Google Apps in particular), but they are far from perfect.


----------

